# ► 2011 St Louis Bicycle Show and Swap! ☺☺☺



## RailRider (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the St Louis show today. 

Enjoy! Raleigh Ron


----------



## RailRider (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are a few guys that we bump into on the net all the time. The second guy from the left is the owner of the CABE!


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be signing autographs at the Indy swap next weekend! 2 swaps in 2 week ends in a row..WOW!

Had a great time in St Louis, great bunch of guys...and scored some cool bikes!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 31, 2011)

awesome wish I could have come


----------



## KenC (Feb 2, 2011)

sm2501 said:


> I'll be signing autographs at the Indy swap next weekend! 2 swaps in 2 week ends in a row..WOW!
> 
> Had a great time in St Louis, great bunch of guys...*and scored some cool bikes*!




No! You scored the deal of the show, that Torker was a home run.


Over all the show was a good one and as a vendor I did extremely well, there were buyers there with money just not as many vendors with vintage parts as there could have been. It seems a lot of people snoozed on getting their spaces reserved and they ended up selling out, I met several guys who had brought stuff to sell but wasn't able to get a space, there were actually a couple guys that reserved spaces but didn't show up by the deadline to register and their spaces were sold off.

Rumor has it they are going to find a better venue for the show next year. It would be nice to get a bigger place, it was so crowded that you could hardly move till after 12 or so.


----------



## Rookie (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone have any idea to when the next St. Louis Swap meet will be?


----------

